# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Gefriergetrockneter Granatapfelmuttersaft in Kapselform

## HWLPORTA

Liebe Mitstreiter,

Eine interessante Neu-Entwicklung der Dr. Jacobs Medical GmbH könnte den Markt der Granatapfelprodukte verändern. Denn nach Meinung der Firma gelang mit dem neuen Granacor eine weltweite Neuheit. Die Kapseln enthalten nicht nur fermentierten und gefriergetrockneten Granatapfelmuttersaft, sondern auch die gegen PCa erprobten Wirkstoffe Selen, Vitamin D und natürliches Vitamin E, hier in Form von alpha-, beta-, gamma und deta-Tocopherol. 

Da die wirksamen Granatapfel-Pflanzenstoffe in flüssiger und unfermentierter Form von manchen Menschen nicht optimal aufgenommen werden können, hat man den Granatapfelmuttersaft komplett fermentiert. Dabei werden die wertvollen Inhaltsstoffe freigesetzt, bioaktiver und besser bioverfügbar. Durch die Fermentation wird der fruchteigene Zucker fast komplett abgebaut  besonders für Diabetiker ein angenehmer Zusatzeffekt. Durch die Gefriertrockung bleiben die Inhaltsstoffe optimal erhalten, während es bei den gängigen Hitzetrocknungsverfahren zu einer Polymerisation und Oxidation kommt. 

2 Kapseln Granacor enthalten: 1000 mg fermentierten, gefriergetrockneten Granatapfelmuttersaft, 220 mg Polyphenole (nach der Folin-Ciocalteau-Methode als Gallussäure-Äquivalent), 2,5 mcg Vitamin D, 25 mcg Selen und 6 mg natürliches Vitamin E (alpha-Tocopherol) sowie zusätzlich beta-, gamma und delta-Tocopherole. Bei erhöhtem Bedarf (z.B.bei PCa) wird die Einnahme von täglich 4 Kapseln empfohlen. 4 Kapseln entsprechen im Polyphenolgehalt etwa 20 ml Granatapfel-Elixier oder einem Glas Granatapfelsaft, wobei die Polyphenole in der Kapsel fermentiert sind. Durch die Fermentation verringert sich das Molekulargewicht der Polyphenole, da der Zuckeranteil zum Teil abgebaut wird. Die Bioaktivität jedoch erhöht sich.

Preise:
Granacor 60 Cellulose-Kapseln PZN 1123851 
regul. VK-Preis 1 Dose = 24,95 Euro

Angebot zur Markteinführung:für Prostata-Selbsthilfegruppen und Mitglieder des bps-Diskussionsforums:
1 Dose--------6 Dosen--------12 Dosen
17,95 Euro----105.- Euro------198,- Euro (d.h.16,50 Euro/Dose)
Die Markteinführungpreise gelten bis Ende September 2008.

Lieferbedingungen:
Versandkosten: 5,90 Euro
versandkostenfrei in Deutschland ab 100,- Euro Bestellwert
Versand nach Österreich + 10,- Euro
Nachnahme + 8,- Euro
alle Preise incl. MWSt.

Freundliche Grüße 
HWL

----------


## HansiB

Hallo HWL,

ich nehme seit einigen Wochen Granacor. Ob die PSA Reduzierung aktuell da auch eine Rolle spielt, werden wir sehen. Ich vemte doch mehr das Immunsystem und die sehr hohen Lymphoz.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## opagünni

Hallo und guten Tag,
was muss ich tun um Granacur zu bestellen???

MfG
opagünni

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo opagünni,

auf diese Seite gehen!

Ralf

----------


## helmutS

Hallo Konrad,
möchte das Granacor evtl. auch nehmen. Konntest Du schon eine positive Wirkung bei Dir feststellen? Danke für ein gelegentliches Feed-back.

Grüße
Helmut

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo HWL,
wie mache ich mich der Fa. Dr. Jakobs als "Mitglied des bps-Diskussionsforums" kenntlich, um in den Genuß reduzierter Preise zu kommen? Danke vorweg für die Antwort.

Gruß Hartmut

----------


## herbertina

Hallo HWL,was ist nun besser,Elexier oder diese Kapsel ?


> Liebe Mitstreiter,
> 
> Eine interessante Neu-Entwicklung der Dr. Jacobs Medical GmbH könnte den Markt der Granatapfelprodukte verändern. Denn nach Meinung der Firma gelang mit dem neuen Granacor eine weltweite Neuheit. Die Kapseln enthalten nicht nur fermentierten und gefriergetrockneten Granatapfelmuttersaft, sondern auch die gegen PCa erprobten Wirkstoffe Selen, Vitamin D und natürliches Vitamin E, hier in Form von alpha-, beta-, gamma und deta-Tocopherol. 
> 
> Da die wirksamen Granatapfel-Pflanzenstoffe in flüssiger und unfermentierter Form von manchen Menschen nicht optimal aufgenommen werden können, hat man den Granatapfelmuttersaft komplett fermentiert. Dabei werden die wertvollen Inhaltsstoffe freigesetzt, bioaktiver und besser bioverfügbar. Durch die Fermentation wird der fruchteigene Zucker fast komplett abgebaut  besonders für Diabetiker ein angenehmer Zusatzeffekt. Durch die Gefriertrockung bleiben die Inhaltsstoffe optimal erhalten, während es bei den gängigen Hitzetrocknungsverfahren zu einer Polymerisation und Oxidation kommt. 
> 
> 2 Kapseln Granacor enthalten: 1000 mg fermentierten, gefriergetrockneten Granatapfelmuttersaft, 220 mg Polyphenole (nach der Folin-Ciocalteau-Methode als Gallussäure-Äquivalent), 2,5 mcg Vitamin D, 25 mcg Selen und 6 mg natürliches Vitamin E (alpha-Tocopherol) sowie zusätzlich beta-, gamma und delta-Tocopherole. Bei erhöhtem Bedarf (z.B.bei PCa) wird die Einnahme von täglich 4 Kapseln empfohlen. 4 Kapseln entsprechen im Polyphenolgehalt etwa 20 ml Granatapfel-Elixier oder einem Glas Granatapfelsaft, wobei die Polyphenole in der Kapsel fermentiert sind. Durch die Fermentation verringert sich das Molekulargewicht der Polyphenole, da der Zuckeranteil zum Teil abgebaut wird. Die Bioaktivität jedoch erhöht sich.
> 
> Preise:
> ...

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo HWL,was ist nun besser,Elexier oder diese Kapsel ?


Das weiß vermutlich niemand wirklich, denn um dies zu wissen bräuchten wir eine Doppelblindstudie mit hinreichender Patientenzahl. Soweit ich das überblicke, gibt es die nicht.

WW

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Das weiß vermutlich niemand wirklich, denn um dies zu wissen bräuchten wir eine Doppelblindstudie mit hinreichender Patientenzahl. Soweit ich das überblicke, gibt es die nicht.
> 
> WW


Hallo Herbertina,

WW dürfte Recht haben. Ich selbst bleibe bei Granatapfelelixier, das ich in neutralen Joghurt einrühre und 1/2 Stunde vor dem Frühstück verzehre. Ich würde ungern auf den leckeren Geschmack zum Tagesanfang verzichten. Eine Dose Granacor nehme ich als Reseve auf Reisen mit.

Viele Grüße
HWL

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Hallo HWL,
> wie mache ich mich der Fa. Dr. Jakobs als "Mitglied des bps-Diskussionsforums" kenntlich, um in den Genuß reduzierter Preise zu kommen? Danke vorweg für die Antwort.
> 
> Gruß Hartmut


 
Hallo Hartmut,

Schreibe mich an und sage, was Du haben willst (Art, Anzahl, Name, Anschrift).

Viele Grüße
HWL

----------


## Theo2000

Bist Du auch erkrankt, oder ist das hier ein Handelsforum für Dich ?


Das ist nicht böse gemeint, es ist nur eine grundsätzliche Interessensfrage... von mir.

Gruß
Theo

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Bist Du auch erkrankt, oder ist das hier ein Handelsforum für Dich ?
> 
> 
> Das ist nicht böse gemeint, es ist nur eine grundsätzliche Interessensfrage... von mir.
> 
> Gruß
> Theo


Hallo Theo,

Ich bin 2003 mit GS 3+4=7/IIb biopsiert, damals PSA 5,6 ng/ml, seitdem ausschließlich Active Surveillance mit Lycopin,Terazosin, Granatapfelelixier, MCP, Vitamin D3, Avodart --> PSA 3,5 ng/ml.

Offenbar gehöre ich zu der offenbar relativ seltenen Gattung der unverbesserlichen Idealisten, die ihre Erfahrungen und Verbindungen im Ruhestand ohne eigenen Vorteil anderen zur Verfügung stellen.

Gruß
HWL

----------


## Theo2000

Nein es ist schön wenn es solche Idealisten gibt....Danke für Deine Antwort...

Ich wollte Dich nicht verletzen !  

Ich finde es ja sehr gut, wenn sich die Menschen gegenseitig helfen... Mit Infos und auch mit Beziehungen...

z.B. hilfreiche Produkte billiger einkaufen zu können... Leider ist das nicht immer so... 

Ich war heute im Krankenhaus um meine OP zu besprechen. Der leitende Arzt erklärte mir, dass eine zielgerichtete Diagnose wichtig ist, und nicht die Leistungen von IGEL - Hier gehe es einfach darum wie hole ich Geld aus dem Patienten heraus.. 
Wissen Sie, sagte er " Es ist wie bei der Tankstelle... am Benzin ist nicht viel verdient, so verkauft man Zusatzprodukte... 
So wäre es eben auch in der Medizin.. "
Er meinte, dass eine gute Diagnostik die Basis einer Behandlung sei... Sie muss dem Patienten nutzen, und nur ihm...

Gefiel mir gut !

Grüße Theo

----------


## Josef

> Hallo Theo,
> 
> Ich bin 2003 mit GS 3+4=7/IIb biopsiert, damals PSA 5,6 ng/ml, seitdem ausschließlich Active Surveillance mit Lycopin,Terazosin, Granatapfelelixier, MCP, Vitamin D3, Avodart --> PSA 3,5 ng/ml.
> 
> Offenbar gehöre ich zu der offenbar relativ seltenen Gattung der unverbesserlichen Idealisten, die ihre Erfahrungen und Verbindungen im Ruhestand ohne eigenen Vorteil anderen zur Verfügung stellen.
> 
> Gruß
> HWL


Hallo HWL,
der PSA ist gesunken. 
Das Prostatavolumen detto?

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Hallo HWL,
> der PSA ist gesunken. 
> Das Prostatavolumen detto?


Hallo Josef,

ja, das PV ging seit Avodart von 63 ccm auf 52 ccm zurück.

Viele Grüße aus Norddeutschland nahe Hamburg
HWL

----------


## herbertina

> Liebe Mitstreiter,
> 
> Eine interessante Neu-Entwicklung der Dr. Jacobs Medical GmbH könnte den Markt der Granatapfelprodukte verändern. Denn nach Meinung der Firma gelang mit dem neuen Granacor eine weltweite Neuheit. Die Kapseln enthalten nicht nur fermentierten und gefriergetrockneten Granatapfelmuttersaft, sondern auch die gegen PCa erprobten Wirkstoffe Selen, Vitamin D und natürliches Vitamin E, hier in Form von alpha-, beta-, gamma und deta-Tocopherol. 
> 
> Da die wirksamen Granatapfel-Pflanzenstoffe in flüssiger und unfermentierter Form von manchen Menschen nicht optimal aufgenommen werden können, hat man den Granatapfelmuttersaft komplett fermentiert. Dabei werden die wertvollen Inhaltsstoffe freigesetzt, bioaktiver und besser bioverfügbar. Durch die Fermentation wird der fruchteigene Zucker fast komplett abgebaut  besonders für Diabetiker ein angenehmer Zusatzeffekt. Durch die Gefriertrockung bleiben die Inhaltsstoffe optimal erhalten, während es bei den gängigen Hitzetrocknungsverfahren zu einer Polymerisation und Oxidation kommt. 
> 
> 2 Kapseln Granacor enthalten: 1000 mg fermentierten, gefriergetrockneten Granatapfelmuttersaft, 220 mg Polyphenole (nach der Folin-Ciocalteau-Methode als Gallussäure-Äquivalent), 2,5 mcg Vitamin D, 25 mcg Selen und 6 mg natürliches Vitamin E (alpha-Tocopherol) sowie zusätzlich beta-, gamma und delta-Tocopherole. Bei erhöhtem Bedarf (z.B.bei PCa) wird die Einnahme von täglich 4 Kapseln empfohlen. 4 Kapseln entsprechen im Polyphenolgehalt etwa 20 ml Granatapfel-Elixier oder einem Glas Granatapfelsaft, wobei die Polyphenole in der Kapsel fermentiert sind. Durch die Fermentation verringert sich das Molekulargewicht der Polyphenole, da der Zuckeranteil zum Teil abgebaut wird. Die Bioaktivität jedoch erhöht sich.
> 
> Preise:
> ...


An Jacobs folgende Fragen gestellt:
1) Macht es Sinn beide Produkte,also Elexier und Granacor wechselseitig zu nehmen ?
Antwort :Keine
2)Wo liegt der Vorteil von Granacor?
Antwort: Lediglich ein Hinweis auf bessere Bio-Verfügbarkeit.
Aus 2 könnte man entnehmen,dass die Bio-Verfügbarkeit von Elexier nicht Optimal ist.

----------


## dietmar

Hallo,

meine Frage ist: Zuviel Vitamin "D" schadet! Ist durch die Einnahme von Granacor der "D" Haushalt nicht überhöht?

Dietmar

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Hallo,
> 
> meine Frage ist: Zuviel Vitamin "D" schadet! Ist durch die Einnahme von Granacor der "D" Haushalt nicht überhöht?
> 
> Dietmar


Hallo Dietmar,

Wie Du nachstehendem Bericht aus der Ärztezeitung entnehmen kannst, hat sich die Meinung zur richtigen Dosierung von Vitamin D auf Grund neuerer Studien wesentlich geändert. So wird für ältere Personen, die wenig in die Sonne kommen, eine Dosierung von 3000 - 4000 i.E. empfohlen, ist also unbedenklich. Zum anderen ist die bisher genannte Grenze von 800 I.E. zu niedrig. Man kann davon ausgehen, daß eine unbedenkliche Dosierung bei 1000 - 2000 I.E. liegen wird.
Da Granacor nur 5 mcg (bei 4 Kapseln) enthält, das sind 200 I.E. (1 mcg = 40 I.E.), liegt man auch bei der üblichen täglichen Einnahme von z.B. 1000 I.E. auf der sicheren Seite.

Ich selbst nehme täglich 1000 I.E. in Tablettenform (Ospur).

Gruß
HWL

Ärzte Zeitung 02.12.2002 
Von Marianne Dietrich

Bereits seit mehr als 50 Jahren wird darüber berichtet, daß eine vermehrte Sonnenexposition bei den meisten Krebserkrankungen - abgesehen vom Hautkrebs - mit einer verminderten Inzidenz und Mortalität einhergeht. Mindestens zehn Prozent der Todesfälle durch die häufigsten Krebserkankungen werden einer unzureichenden UV-Lichtexposition oder mangelnden Vitamin-D-Wirkungen zugeschrieben, konstatieren Dr. H. Richard Barthel aus Königstein und Dr. Stephan Scharla aus Bad Reichenhall (DMW 128, 2003, 440). Dabei werde die antikanzerogene Wirkung von Vitamin D wahrscheinlich über die antiproliferative und die Zelldifferenzierung fördernde Wirkung von 1,25-(OH)2-Vitamin D bewirkt - also dem aktiven Vitamin D oder Calcitriol, das aus Vitamin D2 oder D3 hervorgeht. Was Autoimmunerkrankungen angeht, so werde etwa ein Zusammenhang zwischen Vitamin-D- Status und der Inzidenz von Multipler Sklerose sowie dem Typ-1-Diabetes bei Kindern diskutiert. So sind bei MS starke geographische und jahreszeitliche Zusammenhänge zwischen Sonnenexposition und Krankheitsaktivität zu beobachten. Und die Inzidenz des Typ-1-Diabetes bei Kindern reduziert sich um 50 bis 80 Prozent, wenn entweder die Mütter während der Schwangerschaft oder die Kinder im ersten Lebensjahr ein Vitamin-D-Präparat einnahmen. Allerdings: Bisher basiert die Diskussion über diese postulierten Wirkungen vor allem auf epidemiologischen Daten. Prospektive Interventionsstudien fehlen. Eine der Hauptschwierigkeiten besteht darin, daß die Häufigkeit eines Vitamin-D-Mangels oder einer unzureichenden Vitamin-D-Wirkung selbstverständlich erheblich von den als Normwerten zugrunde gelegten Plasmaspiegeln von 25-OH-Vitamin-D abhängt. Vor kurzem habe allerdings ein Umdenken stattgefunden, was die Dosierung von Vitamin D und die mögliche Toxizität des Vitamins betrifft, berichten Barthel und Scharla. Es wurde nämlich beobachtet, daß ein tägliches 20minütiges Sonnenbad einen Anstieg des Plasmaspiegels des 25-OH-Vitamin-D bewirkt, wie er bei einer täglichen Vitamin-D-Einnahme von 10 000 bis 25 000 IE zu beobachten ist - und Hinweise auf toxische Vitamin-D-Wirkungen durch Sonnenexposition allein gibt es nicht. Frühere Empfehlungen zur Vitamin-D-Substitution, so Barthel und Scharla, gingen noch von einer Dosis von 200 IE/d für Erwachsene zum Knochenschutz aus. Mittlerweile empfiehlt der Dachverband Osteologie in seiner Leitlinie als Basistherapie für ältere Frauen die tägliche Einnahme von 400 bis 800 IE Vitamin D. Barthel und Scharla halten aber aufgrund der derzeit vorliegenden Daten bei mangelnder UV-Lichtexposition, etwa bei Bewohnern von Altenheimen, eine Vitamin-D3-Substitution von 3000 bis 4000 IE/d für sicher und sinnvoll. Für die postulierten immunmodulatorischen Effekte müsse allerdings noch höher dosiert werden: Hierfür seien vermutlich 4000 bis 10 000 IE/d erforderlich.

----------


## HWLPORTA

> An Jacobs folgende Fragen gestellt:
> 1) Macht es Sinn beide Produkte,also Elexier und Granacor wechselseitig zu nehmen ?
> Antwort :Keine
> 2)Wo liegt der Vorteil von Granacor?
> Antwort: Lediglich ein Hinweis auf bessere Bio-Verfügbarkeit.
> Aus 2 könnte man entnehmen,dass die Bio-Verfügbarkeit von Elexier nicht Optimal ist.


Hallo Herbertina,

wer hat Dir auf Deine Fragen geantwortet ?

Gruß 
HWL

----------


## herbertina

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat eine Frau Schmid per email geantwortet.
Gruss
Herbertina

----------


## herbertina

> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat eine Frau Schmid per email geantwortet.
> Gruss
> Herbertina


 Frau Doris Schmitt antwortet heute wie folgt :
beide Produkte sind in ihrer Wirkungsweise sehr ähnlich.Es ist letztendlich eine persönliche Entscheidung,ob Sie lieber Kapseln schlucken oder den Geschmack des Elixiers geniessen möchten.Für unterwegs,für Menschen mit empfindlichem Magen und Diabetiker sind die Kapseln besser geeignet.
Ende der Antwort !
Bleibt für mich die bescheidene Frage,warum das ganze Gerede über die bessere Bio-Verfügbarkeit.
Sehr auskunftsfreudig ist das Ganze--für mich wenigstens---nicht.
Andere mögen anders darüber denken.
Ich schlucke jetzt mein Elexier weiter und nehme jede zweite Woche die Kapseln,einfach,um mal zu sehen, ob ich Unterschiede erkenne.
Freundlichen Gruss
herbertina

----------


## wolfi65

Hallo HWL, du scheinst ja die besten Verbindungen zu Dr.Jakobs zu haben! Ich habe die Beiträge zu Granacor und Elixier mit Interesse gelesen. Ich nehme übrigens jeden Tag Granatapfel-Elixier, 2El. Aber jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass es neue Kappseln gibt: GranaProsta ferment! Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Granacor und GranaProsta? Nur der Name? Ich würde auch gerne für Reisen, Kappseln mit nehmen! Doch jetzt bin ich etwas unentschlossen was für welche ich da nehme. Kann man die übrigens auch über dich bestellen und zu welchem Preis?
Gruß Wolfi65

----------


## herbertina

> Liebe Mitstreiter,
> 
> Eine interessante Neu-Entwicklung der Dr. Jacobs Medical GmbH könnte den Markt der Granatapfelprodukte verändern. Denn nach Meinung der Firma gelang mit dem neuen Granacor eine weltweite Neuheit. Die Kapseln enthalten nicht nur fermentierten und gefriergetrockneten Granatapfelmuttersaft, sondern auch die gegen PCa erprobten Wirkstoffe Selen, Vitamin D und natürliches Vitamin E, hier in Form von alpha-, beta-, gamma und deta-Tocopherol. 
> 
> Da die wirksamen Granatapfel-Pflanzenstoffe in flüssiger und unfermentierter Form von manchen Menschen nicht optimal aufgenommen werden können, hat man den Granatapfelmuttersaft komplett fermentiert. Dabei werden die wertvollen Inhaltsstoffe freigesetzt, bioaktiver und besser bioverfügbar. Durch die Fermentation wird der fruchteigene Zucker fast komplett abgebaut  besonders für Diabetiker ein angenehmer Zusatzeffekt. Durch die Gefriertrockung bleiben die Inhaltsstoffe optimal erhalten, während es bei den gängigen Hitzetrocknungsverfahren zu einer Polymerisation und Oxidation kommt. 
> 
> 2 Kapseln Granacor enthalten: 1000 mg fermentierten, gefriergetrockneten Granatapfelmuttersaft, 220 mg Polyphenole (nach der Folin-Ciocalteau-Methode als Gallussäure-Äquivalent), 2,5 mcg Vitamin D, 25 mcg Selen und 6 mg natürliches Vitamin E (alpha-Tocopherol) sowie zusätzlich beta-, gamma und delta-Tocopherole. Bei erhöhtem Bedarf (z.B.bei PCa) wird die Einnahme von täglich 4 Kapseln empfohlen. 4 Kapseln entsprechen im Polyphenolgehalt etwa 20 ml Granatapfel-Elixier oder einem Glas Granatapfelsaft, wobei die Polyphenole in der Kapsel fermentiert sind. Durch die Fermentation verringert sich das Molekulargewicht der Polyphenole, da der Zuckeranteil zum Teil abgebaut wird. Die Bioaktivität jedoch erhöht sich.
> 
> Preise:
> ...


Da kam doch gestern Post und da war von Granacor keine Rede mehr.
GranaProstan ferment muss man jetzt haben..

----------


## Ulrich

Die Cellsymbiosis-Zubereitung Pro Dialvit 44 *enthält* eine Tagesdosis von 36 mg Granatapfelextraktpulver (40% Ellagsäure).

Zusätzliche Gaben sind daher *nicht erforderlich*.

----------


## herbertina

> da kam doch gestern post und da war von granacor keine rede mehr.
> Granaprostan ferment muss man jetzt haben..


dass hwlporta dazu nichts sagt !

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

Zitat aus dem "Anschreiben": Ende September erscheint in der Deutschen Zeitschrift für Onkologie (DZO): "Granatapfelpolyphenole gegen Prostatakrebs - neue Perspektiven sowie klinische und präklinische Daten über die Wirkung von Granatapfelpolyphenolen."

Es ist zu vermuten, daß dort sehr umfangreiche Informationen veröffentlicht werden. Evtl. kann diese Information jemand hier als Link eingeben.

Mir genügen schon die 116 Literaturhinweise, die uns vorliegen.  Ich werde das neue Produkt bestellen und versuchen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## spertel

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an unsere Ernährungsexperten :

Macht man etwas falsch, wenn man täglich die Kerne eines Granatapfels (unverarbeitet) verzehrt ?

Vielleicht ist die Frage blöd, aber interessieren tät´s mich schon !

Danke 

Spertel

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Spertel,

die Bioverfügbarkeit der GANZEN Frucht scheint notwendig zu sein, mit sehr komplizierten Wirkungsmechanismen. 

In den Kernen bekommst du nur Östrogen und Antiöstrogen zur Empfängnisverhütung und Fehlgeburtenverhinderung, nach tradizioneller Einnahme (Ellagsäure und Punicinsäure). So wie ich dich kenne, brauchst du das nicht, wir nähern uns dem Jan. 2009, du weisst was ich meine! Ich hoffe es geht dir gut, denke an meine naturheilkundlichen Aktivitäten. Das sollte sich auch jeder operierte überlegen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## spertel

Danke Hansi

Wenn ich Dich nun richtig verstanden habe besser keine Granatäpfel, sondern dieses GranaProstan ferment verwenden....richtig ?

PS : Na klar, Konrad, weiß ich was Du meinst, die Flasche Wein ist Dir sicher, mußt mir nur sagen, ob roten oder weißen....und dann stoßen wir aus der Ferne an !

Reinhard

----------


## Harro

*Granatapfelpolyphenole gegen Prostatakarzinom

*Hallo, Konrad, vor mir liegt die Zeitschrift "Deutsche Zeitschrift für Onkologie" Ausgabe 3/2008. Leider kann ich für den Volltext keinen Link einstellen, weil ich das bei Thieme verlangte Passwort nicht habe. Aber vorab mal *diesen* Hinweis. Meine Frau hat mir den in Rede stehenden 8 Seiten umfassenden Text ausgedruckt und mehrfach kopiert. Ich könnte ihn am Freitag zu unserem Treffen nach Freudenstadt mitbringen. Am Ende des Artikels wird aber auch darauf hingewiesen, dass man vom Verfasser unter E-Mail: ludwig.jacob@onlinehome.de diesen Bericht bekommen kann. Von HWL allerdings habe ich unlängst einen Bericht über Granatapfel und seine Wirkungsweise bekommen und ausgedruckt, der wohl über 70 Seiten lang war. Was übrigens die Granatapfelkerne anbelangt, so vertilge ich die täglich, wie auch Knut in Andalusien, mit Joghurt vermischt und großem Appetit.

*"Das sind die Starken, die unter Tränen lachen, eigene Sorgen verbergen und Andere glücklich machen"
*(Franz Grillparzer)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Die Biologische Krebsabwehr kommentiert

*Hallo, unter dem Titel "Die Biologische Krebsabwehr kommentiert" finden sich in der "Deutschen Zeitschrift für Onkologie" auch Hinweise zur Galvanotherapie beim Prostatakarzinom mit ausführlichen Beschreibungen einer klinischen Studie, die Radiologen im Frankfurter Universitätsklinikum durchgezogen hatten. An anderer Stelle wird auch auf die Gefahren hingewiesen, die mit der Verabreichung von Erythropoetin verbunden sind und die Überlebenschancen eher verringern. Verantwortlich für diesen Bereich zeichnet die "Gesellschaft für biologische Krebsabwehr" Heidelberg www.biokrebs.de 
Schließlich erscheint auch noch eine Zusammenfassung vom 44. Treffen der American Society of Clinical Oncology (ASCO) in Chicago. Zum Prostatakarzinom wird ausgeführt: Bei fortgeschrittenem Prostatakarzinom ist ein Docetaxelhaltiges Regime den bisherigen Regimen mit Mitoxantron oder Estramustin vorzuziehen, da nur dafür signifikante Therapievorteile demonstriert wurden (Verbesserung des Überlebens von 16.3 auf 19.2 Monate mit Docetaxel alle 3 Wochen bzw. 17.8 Monate bei wöchentlicher Gabe von Docetaxel. Eine signifikante Schmerzreduktion zeigte sich bei 35% (3-wöchentlich) bzw. 31% (wöchentlich) versus 22% bei Mitoxantron. Im symptomfreien Frühstadium sollte allerdings dieses Regime nicht angewendet werden, da eine Effizienz nicht belegt ist und wegen der hohen Toxizität.

Da würde ich schlicht sagen: "Im Westen nicht Neues" und als noch eingeschworener Gegner jeglicher Gifte: Um möglicherweise ein paar Monate länger leben zu können, dann auch die diversen Nebenwirkungen noch ertragen zu müssen, würde ich wohl denn auch lieber darauf verzichten. Das mag jetzt überheblich klingen, und wenn es dazu kommen würde, würde ich mich möglicherweise wohl doch nicht mehr an diese Aussage erinnern wollen. Es kommt wohl doch so, wie es eben kommt.

*"Es ist unglaublich, wie viel Kraft die Seele dem Körper zu leihen vermag"
*(Wilhelm von Humboldt)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo, liebe Mitstreiter

Ich bin seit gestern 10.10.2008 wieder dabei, nachdem ich durch einen  nur 20 m von meinem Haus entfernten Blitzeinschlag mit Beschädigung von Fernsehgerät, Receiver, PC-Router und der Telefonleitung zunächst 14 Tage keine Internetverbindung hatte, da die Telekom völlig versagte. Parallel trat ein Krankheitsfall in der Familie ein, der in den folgenden drei Wochen eine Beteiligung im Diskussionsforum nicht zuließ. In den nächsten Tagen komme ich auf die Fragen von Wolfi 65 (01.10.), Herbertina (02.10.), Ulrich (03.10.), Herbertina (05.10.), Hansi B (07.10.) und Hutchi (07.10.) zurück.

Wer sich für die in den letzten Beiträgen erwähnte Veröffentlichung in Deutsche Zeitschrift für Onkologie 2008; 40. 112-119 von LM Jacob und KF Klippel interessiert, dem kann ich die Datei gern zusenden, wenn mir die eMail-Adresse bekannt ist. Titel: "Granatapfelpolyphenole gegen Prostatakarzinom - Neue Perspektiven sowie klinische und präklinische Daten über die Wirkung von Granatapfelpolyphenolen".

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## Josef

Ab morgen, für ein paar Tage,
ist wieder mal weißes T-Shirt anspritzen angesagt:

Lidl`s Granatäpfel à 0,69

----------


## BrunoE

[quote=Hutschi;31190]*Die Biologische Krebsabwehr kommentiert*

Hallo, unter dem Titel "Die Biologische Krebsabwehr kommentiert" finden sich in der "Deutschen Zeitschrift für Onkologie" auch Hinweise zur Galvanotherapie beim Prostatakarzinom mit ausführlichen Beschreibungen einer klinischen Studie, die Radiologen im Frankfurter Universitätsklinikum durchgezogen hatten. An anderer Stelle wird auch auf die Gefahren hingewiesen, die mit der Verabreichung von Erythropoetin verbunden sind und die Überlebenschancen eher verringern. Verantwortlich für diesen Bereich zeichnet die "Gesellschaft für biologische Krebsabwehr" Heidelberg www.biokrebs.de 
Schließlich erscheint auch noch eine Zusammenfassung vom 44. Treffen der American Society of Clinical Oncology (ASCO) in Chicago. Zum Prostatakarzinom wird ausgeführt: Bei fortgeschrittenem Prostatakarzinom ist ein Docetaxelhaltiges Regime den bisherigen Regimen mit Mitoxantron oder Estramustin vorzuziehen, da nur dafür signifikante Therapievorteile demonstriert wurden (Verbesserung des Überlebens von 16.3 auf 19.2 Monate mit Docetaxel alle 3 Wochen bzw. 17.8 Monate bei wöchentlicher Gabe von Docetaxel. Eine signifikante Schmerzreduktion zeigte sich bei 35% (3-wöchentlich) bzw. 31% (wöchentlich) versus 22% bei Mitoxantron. Im symptomfreien Frühstadium sollte allerdings dieses Regime nicht angewendet werden, da eine Effizienz nicht belegt ist und wegen der hohen Toxizität.

Da würde ich schlicht sagen: "Im Westen nicht Neues" und als noch eingeschworener Gegner jeglicher Gifte: Um möglicherweise ein paar Monate länger leben zu können, dann auch die diversen Nebenwirkungen noch ertragen zu müssen, würde ich wohl denn auch lieber darauf verzichten. Das mag jetzt überheblich klingen, und wenn es dazu kommen würde, würde ich mich möglicherweise wohl doch nicht mehr an diese Aussage erinnern wollen. Es kommt wohl doch so, wie es eben kommt.

*"Es ist unglaublich, wie viel Kraft die Seele dem Körper zu leihen vermag"*
(Wilhelm von Humboldt)

Gruß Hutschi[/qu


Hallo Hutschi,

hier habe ich Deinen Beitrag über die Galvanotherapie-Studie.
Könntest Du mir bitte, den ,von Dir erwähnten ,Zeitungsbericht zugänglich machen?
Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Beste Grüße,und hab einen guten Tag.
Bruno.

----------


## Harro

*Suche erfolgreich

*Hallo, Bruno, ich bitte um Verständnis, dass ich noch nicht dazu gekommen war, nach dem von Dir erbetenen Bericht selbst zu suchen. Nun habe ich leider diese Fachzeitschrift inzwischen einem besonders auf Naturheilverfahren ausgerichteten Interessenten per Post übermittelt. Telefonisch konnte ich eben noch nichts erreichen. Ein guter Freund besucht den Empfänger am kommenden Dienstag am Tegernsee und würde mir das Original wohl mit zurückbringen, so dass Du dann darüber verfügen könntest. Bis dahin bitte ich um Geduld.

*"Tatsachen muss man kennen, bevor man sie verdrehen kann"
*(Mark Twain)

Gruß Hutschi

----------

